# Last does to kid!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

So after a long kidding season with over 38 kids born. I'm finally finishing off the season with three first fresheners. One doe gave birth to twin buck kids One solid red and one black paint. Now two are left. One black head doe and one traditional. They only have three and four days left. The black doe has the biggest udder I've ever seen for a ff!! How many kids do you guys think she'll have?
















This does mother had triplets her first time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks I'm really excited about these kids, because this is A doe with great confirmation that I have been something that I've been breeding towards.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. she has such nice dark pigment and udder!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks she's a commercial doe, but very high quality. Her mom is 75% boer and 25% Spanish I believe, her mom also has the largest udder in the herd, so hopefully she will keep her large udder too!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Well she kidded about two hours ago. And just like her mother she had triplets! Three does two black headed and a solid chocolate.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats that's awesome news. The kids look good size too.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea, they are huge for triplets! Especially for a first time yearling. They are doing quite well here's a new pic.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, congrats!! Three does? That's awesome! I like the black one with spots all over.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

adorable! love them!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awww, congrats!! Three does? That's awesome! I like the black one with spots all over.


Yes!! I know I love the way all three of them look. They came out really nice. The spotted one reminds me of your abracadabra just her facial markings.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

One doe left! And she send to be filling up quickly.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. over 38 kids born. That is a lot! I don't know how some of you do it and keep up. Love the triplets.. they look to be a great size and weight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, a big congrats.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I love it, I am pretty busy. But good thing is my normal kidding season is during Christmas break so I don't have high school stuff going on. 

Thanks toth 

Well today my other doe a first freshener gave birth to twin black headed boys! They are absolutely huge for a ff. I'll try to get pics soon. I've just been really busy with getting ready for graduation.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Here are updated pictures of the kids


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

The two black heads on the left are twin bucks, and the two black headed kids on the right and the red doe are the triplets. One of my other does lost her twin bucks so I grafted the red doe to her so that her mom wasn't raising triplets as a yearling.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful kids! Congrats


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks the black doe in the back and the red ones are my favorite. They are both already so thick; even their triplet sister is huge. Their mom is definitely a keeper and I think they will be too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

